# Messing with ads.



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry if things look bad, just messing with ad content. Sorry if you al hate me know that I am putting ads on, need to support the site some how..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Trying to support your addiction huh?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont mind the ads. as long as they dont make any sound, I hate those adds.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

shev said:


> I dont mind the ads. as long as they dont make any sound, I hate those adds.


yeah... the ones that talk freak me out


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ever see the little giant ladder system ad? now that is annoying, or the ninjas you have to kill, and the starwars ships.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o yes shaggy please try and keep the sound ones off, freaks me out i have spent forever tryin to figure out where the heck music is coming from. Perhaps ad's from like drs. Foster & Smith, and others ya know? like breeders, exotic-cichlids.com, aquabid.com, etc..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Trying to support your addiction huh?


haha yup, sounds like it! i dont mind some ads here


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Stay away from pop ups. One rotating banner ad is not that annoying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

cant stand pop-ups or talking ads. 

lol mp, same here. it really annoys me when i cant find where the heck the sound is coming from.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

My speakers die... so as long as I fix them (I'll PM you) just put sound ads on. lol jk... I can't stand that neither... Yay! That's an affiliate program rite? Money for FishForums!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yah its cool as long as there are no pop-ups or ones that make sounds, lol....since not any one else has mentioned that.....jk


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I just hope we can avoid the pure scam ads, like the ones that say click here for a free* whatever, and it's anything but free, and by the time you find that out, two dozen spam companies already have your email address...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

there should be an add that says "dont click this"

everybody would click it. I know I would.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah i probably would too shev.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

same here...lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol i remember a thread someone started, said "ignore this thread" it was meant to be deleted by a moderator, but man it had more views then all the others lol


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I noticed with the new skin, there is a margin to the left and right. I wouldnt even mind if it was filled with advertisements. the advertisement that really pisses me of though is the one that comes floating from the side or top of the screen that you have to look real had for something on it that says "close" but it's hidden, and the add covers the page.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ooo i cant stand ads like that


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont like the current placement of the ad, I would prefer it above the index type thing (this...  FishForums.com > General > The Water Hole  *Messing with ads. *


----------

